# Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks



## نايف علي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

Book Description: 




'Fundamentals of Rotating Equipment' is an overview of the main types of rotating machinery in industry, and covers such aspects as system dynamics, surge control, vibration and balancing, radial bearing design, performance parameters, rotor system design and operation, rotor axial (thrust) forces, performance objectives and mechanical restraints, auxiliary systems and seals.

This book will enhance rotating equipment reliability and safety throughout the many industries where such equipment is vital to a successful business.

Over recent years there have been substantial changes in those industries which are concerned with the design, purchase and use of special purpose (ie critical, high-revenue) rotating equipment. Key personnel have been the victims of early retirement or have moved to other industries: contractors and end-users have reduced their technical staff and consequently have to learn complex material from scratch. 

As a result, many companies are finding that they are devoting unnecessary man hours to the discovery and explanation of basic principles, and having to explain these to clients who should already be aware of them. In addition, the lack of understanding by contractors and users of equipment characteristics and operating systems often results in a wrong fit and a costly reliability problem. 

The stakes can be high, and it against this background that this book has been published. It is the outcome of many years experience and is based on well-honed teaching material which is easily readable, understandable and actually enjoyable!

This is a five volume set. The volumes are: 
1. Fundamentals of Rotating Equipment 
2. Pumps 
3. Compressors 
4. Auxiliary Systems
5. Reliability Optimization thru Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis

* A distillation of many years of on-site training by a well-known US Engineer who also operates in the Middle East.
* A Practical book written in a succinct style and well illustrated throughout.
* An overview of the main types of rotating machinery in industry.

Publisher: Elsevier Science 
Number Of Pages: 512 
Publication Date: 2005-08-31 
Sales Rank: 2080447 
ISBN / ASIN: 1856174670 
EAN: 9781856174671 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Elsevier Science 
Studio: Elsevier Science


http://rapidshare.com/files/60361587/Vol1FREE1856174670.rar.htmlor
http://mihd.net/evcb3p 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







Book Description: 
Over recent years there have been substantial changes in those industries which are concerned with the design, purchase and use of special purpose (ie critical, high-revenue) rotating equipment. Key personnel have been the victims of early retirement or have moved to other industries: contractors and end-users have reduced their technical staff and consequently have to learn complex material 'from scratch'. As a result, many companies are finding that they are devoting unnecessary man hours to the discovery and explanation of basic principles, and having to explain these to clients who should already be aware of them. In addition, the lack of understanding by contractors and users of equipment characteristics and operating systems often results in a 'wrong fit' and a costly reliability problem.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks: Pumps presents the operation of pumps in a process system, (using the concept of pump required and produced head) pump selection for cost-effective maximum reliability, eliminating hydraulic disturbances in the design and field operation
phases, control and protection, practical component monitoring of performance, bearing, seal and auxiliary system condition to assure optimum pump safety and reliability.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbook: Pumps is the second title in the five volume set. The volumes are: 1. Fundamentals of Rotaing Equipment; 2. Pumps; 3. Compressors; 4. Auxiliary Systems; 5. Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis'.

* One of a five volume set which is the distillation of many years of on-site training by a well-known US Engineer who also operates in the Middle East.
* A Practical book written in a succinct style and well illustrated throughout.

Publisher: Elsevier Science
Number Of Pages: 198
Publication Date: 2005-08-31
Sales Rank: 1123634
ISBN / ASIN: 1856174689
EAN: 9781856174688
Binding: Hardcover
Manufacturer: Elsevier Science
Studio: Elsevier Science

http://rapidshare.com/files/60361250/Vol2PE1856174689.rar.html
or
http://mihd.net/v41zki 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







Book Description: 
Over recent years there have been substantial changes in those industries which are concerned with the design, purchase and use of special purpose (ie critical, high-revenue) rotating equipment. Key personnel have been the victims of early retirement or have moved to other industries: contractors and end-users have reduced their technical staff and consequently have to learn complex material 'from scratch'. As a result, many companies are finding that they are devoting unnecessary man hours to the discovery and explanation of basic principles, and having to explain these to clients who should already be aware of them. In addition, the lack of understanding by contractors and users of equipment characteristics and operating systems often results in a 'wrong fit' and a costly reliability problem.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks: Compressors provides detailed coverage of characteristics, types, operation in a process system, (using the concept of required and produced gas head) performance relationships, selection, what determines the turbo compressor curve shape, surge/stall/stonewall, the effects of fouling, the design basis of journal and thrust bearings, balance drums, seals, critical speeds, control and protection guidelines, series and parallel operation, component condition monitoring, troubleshooting and many other aspects.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbook: Compressors is the third title in the five volume set. The volumes are: 1. Fundamentals of Rotaing Equipment; 2. Pumps; 3. Compressors; 4. Auxiliary Systems; 5. Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis'.

* One of a five volume set which is the distillation of many years of on-site training by a well-known US Engineer who also operates in the Middle East.
* A Practical book written in a succinct style and well illustrated throughout.

Publisher: Elsevier Science
Number Of Pages: 416
Publication Date: 2005-08-31
Sales Rank: 450979
ISBN / ASIN: 1856174697
EAN: 9781856174695
Binding: Hardcover
Manufacturer: Elsevier Science
Studio: Elsevier Science

http://rapidshare.com/files/60365107/Vol3E1856174697.rar.html

or
http://mihd.net/e3b9ck 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







Book Description: 
Over recent years there have been substantial changes in those industries which are concerned with the design, purchase and use of special purpose (ie critical, high-revenue) rotating equipment. Key personnel have been the victims of early retirement or have moved to other industries: contractors and end-users have reduced their technical staff and consequently have to learn complex material 'from scratch'. As a result, many companies are finding that they are devoting unnecessary man hours to the discovery and explanation of basic principles, and having to explain these to clients who should already be aware of them. In addition, the lack of understanding by contractors and users of equipment characteristics and operating systems often results in a 'wrong fit' and a costly reliability problem.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks: Auxiliary Systems deals with types, function and application of each major system type, (lubrication, control, liquid and gas seal, cooling, buffer gas and pump flush) component selection and design of reservoirs, pump systems, control valves and instrumentation, coolers/filters and transfer valves, design audits and troubleshooting of systems and components, maintenance, key reliability indicators, system condition monitoring and much more.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbook: Auxiliary Systems is the forth title in the five volume set. The volumes are: 1. Fundamentals of Rotaing Equipment; 2. Pumps; 3. Compressors; 4. Auxiliary Systems; 5. Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis'.

* One of a five volume set which is the distillation of many years of on-site training by a well-known US Engineer who also operates in the Middle East.
* A Practical book written in a succinct style and well illustrated throughout.

Publisher: Elsevier Science
Number Of Pages: 388
Publication Date: 2005-08-31
Sales Rank: 2113662
ISBN / ASIN: 1856174700
EAN: 9781856174701
Binding: Hardcover
Manufacturer: Elsevier Science
Studio: Elsevier Science

http://rapidshare.com/files/60569610/Vol4ASE1856174700.rar.html

or
http://mihd.net/fqvsex 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







Book Description: 



Over recent years there have been substantial changes in those industries which are concerned with the design, purchase and use of special purpose (ie critical, high-revenue) rotating equipment. Key personnel have been the victims of early retirement or have moved to other industries: contractors and end-users have reduced their technical staff and consequently have to learn complex material 'from scratch'. As a result, many companies are finding that they are devoting unnecessary man hours to the discovery and explanation of basic principles, and having to explain these to clients who should already be aware of them. In addition, the lack of understanding by contractors and users of equipment characteristics and operating systems often results in a 'wrong fit' and a costly reliability problem.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks: Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis details the effective method of component condition monitoring for use as both a predictive maintenance and root cause analysis tool. It also details the major failure causes, the author's proven root cause analysis procedure with exercises and case histories, installation, pre-commissioning planning, functional testing and commissioning, preventive maintenance strategies and more.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks: Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis is the last title in the five volume set. The volumes are: 1. Fundamentals of Rotaing Equipment; 2. Pumps; 3. Compressors; 4. Auxiliary Systems; 5. Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis'.

* Part of a five volume set which is the distillation of many years of on-site training by a well-known US Engineer who also operates in the Middle East
* A practical book written in a succinct style and well illustrated throughout.

Publisher: Elsevier Science 
Number Of Pages: 484 
Publication Date: 2005-08-31 
Sales Rank: 1708533 
ISBN / ASIN: 1856174719 
EAN: 9781856174718 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Elsevier Science 
Studio: Elsevier Science 

http://rapidshare.com/files/60569555/Vol5RO1856174719.rar.html
or
http://mihd.net/dp6x95 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

كل عام وأنت بخير​


----------



## الثراوين (14 أكتوبر 2007)

انا لم استطع تحميل اي ملف ارجو المساعدة

الثراوين


----------



## رامي علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## mfex76 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*The files on Rapidshare are failured. But on mihd site is right.*


----------



## mohamed rafeek (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال
ونفعك بما تنفع الناس
وبارك لك فى عملك ورزقك
وجعلنا الله نفعا للمسلمين اجمعين مثلك


----------



## نايف علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الثراوين قال:


> انا لم استطع تحميل اي ملف ارجو المساعدة
> 
> الثراوين



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57700


----------



## نايف علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

mfex76 قال:


> *The files on Rapidshare are failured. But on mihd site is right.*



تم التعديل


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (15 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## محمد عادل جبار (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجازيك في كل خير


----------



## mfex76 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*Thanks a lot for you.*


----------



## نايف علي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

حياكم الله جميعاً


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (28 يونيو 2011)

انا لم استطع تحميل اي ملف ارجو المساعدة
ارجو ان تعيد تحميل الكتب وشكرا


----------



## mullar (14 يوليو 2011)

thanx, you've been of great help to me


----------



## aazmey (9 سبتمبر 2011)

non of the links attached are working please help


----------



## mkn (28 مارس 2015)

الرجاء اعاده التحميل على روابط اخرى
تحياتى


----------

